# Todays delivery! Mum & two daughters



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Meet Lola (mum - I think!) and sisters (I think!) Babs and Mini, they were found in an abandoned house/garden. They love each other very much and they would like to stay together if possible. If anybody could foster them or adopt them together please, please get in contact. They are a lovely bunch (of coconuts), they will be vet checked first thing in the morning as little Mini seems to have something stuck in her throat (preparing for pursestrings to be pulled at this very second!)

Thanks very much, I also have another two cats arriving tomorrow if anybody could foster them? A male and female, Buzz (2years) and Disney (15months) from a multi-cat household. They have been breeding non-stop and I'm desperate to get them in and neutered.

What a week, that will be four spays and two castrates.....My kidney is also for sale on ebay!!!

Thanks guys 
Lauren x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wheres the photo's lauren and dont tell carly i wanted to see them, she will kill me lol. xxx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry, I've lost the plot!
These are the photos, Lola (mummy) is the predominately white one, Mini has a bigger white moustache and Babs is on the windowsil!
xxx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww, bless you. Do you fund this yourself? x


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Aww, bless you. Do you fund this yourself? x


I try to lol! I receive donations and make and sell things like jewellery/candles etc to fundraise. I try to get the neutering cost back when a cat is adopted out, but it doesn't always work when they need extra work doing lol! x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are gorgeous. Hope they find a home soon.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

The girls had their vet checks today & all is well! we think Lola (mum) is no older than 18 months & Babs & Mini are 8 months...although I just caught Mini suckling from poor Lola, I hope they deal with the change ok after they are all spayed. The vet did say that it is possible that any of the girls, god forbid but possibly all 3 could be pregnant. They're still a bit bloated but hopefully that will improve now they're de-wormed/flea'd and eating properally. I am currently stuck under Lola and Mini (Babs couldnt quite squeeze in! She is watching & waiting patiently!) so looks like Im sleeping in their room tonight! x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww bless them how pretty are they... _


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

these little madams received a present today! Someone very kindly ordered some things from our amazon wish list. Minnie, being as unconventional as ever! decided that she can get much more food from the maze if she picks it up in her mouth, shakes it and throws it across the room...whereas Lola & Babs prefer more traditional methods 
xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures of them,:001_wub:_


----------

